# Sesam öffne dich: Elektrische Türöffner mit Smartphone gehackt



## Newsfeed (18 März 2011)

Eine Sicherheitslücke in der Software von LAN-basierten Zutrittskontrollanlagen lässt sich offenbar ausnutzen, um elektrische Türschlösser unautorisiert zu öffnen. Ein Video zeigt, wie das mit einer Android-App geht.

Weiterlesen...


----------

